# No Universal?



## dadidoe (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a problem with making my app universal. Usually, I select 10.4u as SDK and enter for architectures ppc + i386 but this time it will not work, it's still Intel! 

Why?


----------



## szymczyk (Feb 26, 2009)

Make sure you're building the Release version of your project. Xcode doesn't build universal binaries with the Debug build configuration.


----------



## dadidoe (Feb 26, 2009)

i checked and it is set to release. Still just intel, no Universal.


----------



## dadidoe (Feb 26, 2009)

ok theres something wrong with the architekture. When going on Project->Set Active Architecture, the i386 + ppc is devided! it displays i386 seperate, the + seperate and the ppc seperate!


----------



## szymczyk (Feb 26, 2009)

You haven't said what version of Xcode you're using. In the Architectures build setting in Xcode 3.1, there is a pop-up button in the Value column. Click the button and choose Standard (32-bit Universal). That should be all you have to do to build a universal binary.


----------



## dadidoe (Feb 26, 2009)

I use 3.1.2, clicked universal 32 bit,still intel.


----------



## szymczyk (Feb 26, 2009)

Three things to check:


Make sure you clicked Universal 32/bit for the Release build configuration.
Make sure the Build Active Architecture Only build setting is turned off.
Make sure the active build configuration is Release.

If you still can't build a universal binary, someone else will have to help you.


----------



## dadidoe (Feb 27, 2009)

Build Active Architecture only was on. Now it's Universal. Thanks!


----------

